# Scum bags!!



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Afternoon all left my car in local car park and came back to this. Honestly what is wrong with people. Car was ceramic coated with CSL and EVO4 in September.

1. Do you think they will polish out?
2. How do you go about it after being coated

















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I feel your pain, people just don’t give a **** about others possessions. 

Sorry can’t help on the process to fix, it’ll polish out though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes most should polish out, although hard to tell from the photos. Top right looks the most difficult. You will need to polish the whole panel, to get rid of the coating, then re-coat that panel.

Dave


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ouch, 
If you can run a finger nail over it and not feel it, then it will polish out. If you can feel groves then you may need a wet sand, if you can see primer then it’s going to need painting. If it’s just on one panel then it shouldn’t be to hard to rectify. 
Did you do the coating or did you pay someone? If you paid, then I’de suggest taking it back or getting in contact with them to see if they can help.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

As per Dave, machine polish the whole panel to remove the coating and scratches and then reapply the coating


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Ouch,
> If you can run a finger nail over it and not feel it, then it will polish out. If you can feel groves then you may need a wet sand, if you can see primer then it's going to need painting. If it's just on one panel then it shouldn't be to hard to rectify.
> Did you do the coating or did you pay someone? If you paid, then I'de suggest taking it back or getting in contact with them to see if they can help.


I had someone one to do the coating for me. I will contact him Monday to see what he says. I'm hoping it can be polished out as they superficial but that just me probably hoping for the best!!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope you get it sorted out :thumb: 

From the pictures, looks more of a rub than a scratch, so hopefully does look like it should polish out...


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Agreed, to me it looks very light, not as big an issue as it could have been.

Totally unacceptable still to do it and disappear.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Alot of that does look like it will come out, look more like paint transfer, try claying it first and then move to polishing.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I also feel your pain pal but to be honest I think you dodged a bullet there it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like it should improve 

The whole nail catching rule is BS, generally the only way to know is to have a go.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I've noticed two dents on my car. Not impressed.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Unlucky mate, as others mention many people just don't give a ****. 

Also some people bang their car into something and don't even notice they've done anything which to me in crazy.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Looks like it should improve
> 
> The whole nail catching rule is BS, generally the only way to know is to have a go.
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


I often wonder about the nail catching. I've had paint transfer on mine in the past which you could feel with nail, it polished out nicely.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I think some people are nieve and don't realize how much damage they can cause or how much people actually care about their cars 90% of the population just use their car as transport nothing more and wouldn't even notice damage like that.

I've seen people open doors and then let the door rest against another car whilst getting kids out etc most people don't give it a second thought.

Having learnt this I usually park far away, or across 2 spaces etc, you can't always prevent it though 

I hope you are able to remove that damage


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

\Rian said:


> I think some people are nieve and don't realize how much damage they can cause or how much people actually care about their cars 90% of the population just use their car as transport nothing more and wouldn't even notice damage like that.
> 
> I've seen people open doors and then let the door rest against another car whilst getting kids out etc most people don't give it a second thought.
> 
> ...


I hate when people think its aceptable to rest their door against your car just pureley because you are parked next to them. In an ideal world I would always want to park as far away from anyone but with so many cars on the road car parks are almost always crammed

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I've said it on here before, and I'm bound to say it again...

I get mocked by people for my parking antics, but for my own peace of mind I have no choice. I spend a while looking for the best spot, often go to the roof in a multi storey, try to get the end of a row next to hatchings etc.

Far too often, I park with 5 clear spaces either side and come out of the shop 5 mins later to find some  parked next to me!


----------

